# Commuinity Welfare Officer Limerick



## doubleo (5 Mar 2009)

Does anybody know what health center the community welfare officer for Limerick is in tomorrow(Thursday) and from what times?


----------



## gipimann (5 Mar 2009)

There are several Community Welfare Officers at different locations who cover the Limerick area.  You have to see the CWO who covers the area where you live.  Contact the Superintendant CWO office at 061 461489 to check which centre you should attend.


----------

